# Frozen fish question



## EODangler (Apr 7, 2011)

Just thawed some Snapper and realized I thawed too much. How long will it be good in the fridge? Was thinking of frying the extra on Tuesday.

Thanks


----------



## beeritself (Nov 25, 2010)

I wouldn't trust it for more than 2 days, but give it the ole sniff test. Worse case scenario, cook it up before it turns and you can freeze that. Won't be gourmet, but better than tossing it out. JMHO. 

Cheers,
Beer


----------



## EODangler (Apr 7, 2011)

Thanks for the quick reply. That's what I was thinking. Just wanted some expert opinions.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

It will last well more than 2 days. Keep it out of standing water and a ziplock of ice on top never hurts. It could last up to 4-7 days depending on a few things. I worked in seafood rest a long time ago and it would start getting a little smell over a week.


----------



## capcoe (Aug 12, 2009)

*Fried Snapper*

I always thaw more than i plan to eat for one meal, but I go ahead and fry it up then freeze in ziplock bag. When I'm ready for more fish just heat the oven up to 350 and place on cookie sheet, almost as good as fresh cooked but I only make the mess one time. Do not Microwave!!!
Wayne


----------



## shootnstarz (May 4, 2011)

Just cook it all up. If there's any extra I have a glaring of cats that would appreciate some nice fried snapper !!!

Rick


----------

